# GI Stasis recovery



## Panffy (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi, 

My Mochi has GI stasis on Thursday... it started with him not eating hay and having weird shaped poo. I brought him to vet on Sat as he wasnt getting better. Vet gave him B12 drop to increase his appetite, Critical Care and Gut drop. She said that he had slight gut stasis as his tummy wasnt too bloated and to see if he is better in couple of days.

Mochi loves taking the b12 and gut meds but totally detest CC. He struggled and was so upset that I stopped giving it to him... suspecting that he was stressed of CC and vet visit, he stopped peeing and pooing for the whole afternoon till night time. 

Saw he has mucus string like poo on his pee pan... like jellyfish tentacles ( been having it since Monday)poo can be round and normal and some wet, sticky and smelly and also odd shaped small dark ones. 

Drank from syringe from Sat and able to pee. Ate hard part of hay stalks from time to time (hand fed), love eating mint (which has been a staple for him for a while), no much int on pellets.

Managed to buy rid wind (Baby gas drop) yest and hay cube. He took the rid wind and started eating the hay cube... ate some pellets and drank some water... poo still small and some soft View attachment IMG_9527.jpg


Today I gave him rabbit dried herbs and he ate them, he ate mint leaves. I gave him 2ml of Baby Apple juice to 100ml of Water and he took the Water from his bottle, smeared some Apple sauce on the syringe mouth to feed him ridwind and he took it as well... mixed Apple sauce with CC and he took twice 5ml of CC. He has soft poo today

He still seems lethargic and not as active as yesterday... I wonder how Long will they recover from stasis? When will be see normal poo again? Should I bring him to vet again? 

If he is eating the way he is, but poo not too normal still, should I just continue to do what I hv been doing or should I go n see my vet again?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JBun (Dec 27, 2017)

If you are seeing threads of mucous in his feces, he could have the serious digestive illness Coccidiosis. If so, you need your vet to prescribe either Albon(sulfadimethoxine) or ponazuril/toltrazuril. These are the meds most commonly used to treat the disease. Your vet may be able to confirm this parasitic disease by performing a fecal float test. If this is the cause of your rabbits illness, this can be a fatal illness so treatment needs to be started *immediately*. Based on your rabbits odd shaped poop(some tear drop shaped) and the threads of mucous, coccidiosis would be my first guess and what I would want to treat my rabbits for even if a fecal test came back negative. I would also want to get the pain reliever/anti inflammatory Meloxicam from the vet as well.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Protozoal_diseases/Cocc_en.htm (link contains medical related photos)




Threads of mucous similar to this, can indicate intestinal coccidiosis.

The soft poop is likely due to all of the sugars you are feeding, which can end up being a very bad thing as it alters the intestinal flora which can result in serious overgrowth of pathogenic bacteria. The best thing for a rabbit to eat that has a digestive illness, is a good quality(horse quality) grass hay(timothy, orchard, bermuda, meadow, etc) that is free of mold, excess dust, and other contaminants. The hay should be free fed. If you have access to a good grass hay and your rabbit will eat it, I would suggest feeding this to your rabbit. I would also want to feed extra leafy greens such as the mint your rabbit likes, and any other dark leafy greens/herbs, particularly the ones your rabbit is already accustomed to eating and only if they don't seem to cause any additional digestive upset. Leafy greens(rabbit safe foraged plants, dark green/red leaf or romaine lettuce, spinach, cilantro, parsley, herbs, etc) are often the first things a rabbit with an upset stomach will be most inclined to want to eat on their own.


----------



## Panffy (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you so much Jbun for your reply... he has since stopped his mucus poo and yesterday evening had good rounded poo though still not golden but no longer soft and mushy. View attachment IMG_9547.jpg


Like the pic x10 of the amount.

He is alert in the morning when I went to his area, begging for his oxbow supp tablets, drank water from syringe (10ml), took his mint, ate some dry herbs and a few pellets...

Managed to feed him with .5ml of rid wind drop (to get rid of gas)

Yest, he took 15ml of critical care mixed with Apple sauce (1 teaspoon), he is now refusing it though (maybe full from mint, trying again later)

May I know if I need to see vet again? Is he getting better, if yes how Long more will I see him eating hay and drinking water from bottle again? Thank you so much!


----------

